# FCB1010 UNO + Rack Loops Questions



## MBMoreno (Dec 31, 2014)

I have some questions about the FCB1010's programability and the need or not to upgrade with a UNO Chip. 

I currently have the pedalboard setup shown in the picture with some more pedals, but 4 loops are enough for live use. 






As I already carry a rack with a wireless and power conditioner for the amp as part of the rig, I've been thinking of running a 4x Looper from G-lab with the FCB1010 controlling everything and effectively being my pedalboard (my amp is MIDI controllable as well). 

The questions I wanted to ask are as follows:

1 - Do I really need the UNO upgrade for stompbox modes and all that jazz? I would appreciate individual control over the loops as well as the M9 effects. 

2 - Are there alternatives to the FCB and the looper I mentioned in the same price range?

3 - Do you think it is a good change or unnecessary? The pedalboard is heavy, and having a necessary rack already, I see this as the natural step forward. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yingmin (Jan 1, 2015)

All you really need is something like the Rocktron Patchmate. It's programmable, so you can have a preset for each combination of pedals you want. Depending on what kind of amp you have, you can also use it to change channels on the amp at the same time. Hell, you don't even necessarily need a rack; the Patchmate Floor does all the same things, plus the foot switching itself, and it has MIDI out, so you can either control the M9 with it, or use the M9 in conjunction for ever more control.


----------



## MBMoreno (Jan 1, 2015)

yingmin said:


> All you really need is something like the Rocktron Patchmate. It's programmable, so you can have a preset for each combination of pedals you want. Depending on what kind of amp you have, you can also use it to change channels on the amp at the same time. Hell, you don't even necessarily need a rack; the Patchmate Floor does all the same things, plus the foot switching itself, and it has MIDI out, so you can either control the M9 with it, or use the M9 in conjunction for ever more control.



I've considered a floor looper, but I really want to eliminate the pedalboard. I would rather have the rack (which I already use) a little heavier. 

The pedalboard is heavy, and running cables all the way back to the amp is not really efficient (4 cables - wireless>pedals>amp>fx loop pedals>amp)

I've looked into the rack Patchmate, but with the cost of it I can buy the FCB, the GLab looper (even 2 of them) and spare some change for good assembly of everything


----------

